# Graka 2070 super + Ryzen 5 3600X habe aber nur 60 FPS bei GTA V



## Ventex (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo erstmal möchte ich mich entschuldigen dafür, dass ich bei dem unterthemen Bereich bequiet frage aber es gibt nun mal kein kfa² und ich habe sonst nur noch Asrock, AMD, Geforce oder NZXT zu Verfügung gehabt.
Also bitte ich darum mir zu helfen. Ich benutze auch die Aktuellsten Treiber und am RAM kann es nicht liegen hab nämlich 16 gb (zwei riegel) und am Netzteil auch nicht hab nämlich ein Bequiet Pure power 11 500w .
Ich bin am verzweifeln! Ich hab aber auch keine Software für die Graka. Ich weiß nämlich nicht was ich bei Kfa² downloaden soll Extreme tuner ist irgendwie komisch aufgebaut. Deshalb HILFE!!


----------



## _Berge_ (20. Januar 2020)

Willst du übertakten? Denn dafür wäre der extreme Tuner

Du brauchst für deine Grafikkarte den Nvidia Treiber von der nvidia Seite 

Ansonsten Liste bitte deine komplette Hardware auf, deinen Monitor, deine ingame settings und ob du vsync aktiviert hast.

Ausser dem Nvidia Treiber gibt's keine spezielle Software für die GPU die du unbedingt brauchst.


Also bitte soviele Infos wie möglich, denn so kann man aktuell nicht helfen

Dein Thema wäre hier besser aufgehoben:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218

Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit einen Mod anhauen ob er das Thema verschiebt


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2020)

Als erstes machste Vsync aus, und dann:
Schau hin.
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka kann nicht mehr
Graka langweilt sich: CPU am Ende

50% Baustelle weg.

Und ich will nix sagen .. Du hast XXXX Hardware .. wenn man die Regler aufreißt dann stemmt selbst eine 2080TI keine 30 FPS mehr in GTA5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (20. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Und ich will nix sagen .. Du hast XXXX Hardware ..


Wo bekommt man solche ... Porno-Hardware ??

Nee im Ernst - wie die Kollegen bereits schrieben. Ohne vernünftige Informationen kann man halt auch keine Aussage treffen.
Frisch im Forum und den ersten Fauxpas direkt hingelegt. Dann kann es ja nur besser werden!

In diesem Sinne - Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. Januar 2020)

ich verwette mein Grakakarton, dass er nicht mehr zurückschreibt. 

PS: schalte V-sync ab und spiel mit den Schiebereglern im Spiel,. bei den Grafiksettings. Vor allem MSAA frisst viel Performance . 

aber wie schon die anderen schrieben, fehlen mehr Infos!


----------

